# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Cách làm đùi gà bó xôi chuẩn ngon cuối tuần

## viet_lequang

Nguyên liệu:
2-3 chiếc đùi gà
250gr gạo nếp
80gr đậu xanh ko vỏ
1 chút tiêu
một chút muối
một thìa cà phê hạt nêm
1 chút ngũ vị hương
1 thìa cà phê bột tỏi
2-3 thìa bột cốt dừa (hoặc nước cốt dừa)
Dầu ăn
phương pháp làm:
Bước 1
Đùi gà đem rửa thật sạch, thấm khô sau chậm triển khai ướp có chút muối, tiêu, hạt nêm, ngũ vị hương, bột tỏi rồi thoa đều khắp đùi gà cho ngấm gia vị, ướp ít nhất một tiếng.
Bước 2
Sau một tiếng bạn đặt chảo lên bếp cho phổ biến dầu, đun cho dầu hot thì thả đùi gà vào rán lửa nhỏ vừa, giả dụ lượng dầu ko đủ ngập đùi gà bạn nên múc dầu tưới lên đùi gà để thịt gà chín vàng đều hơn. Cừu cho đùi gà chín vàng giòn thì vớt ra để ráo dầu.
Bước 3
Gạo nếp, đậu xanh đem vo sạch rồi ngâm nước 5-6 tiếng, đổ ra để ráo nước, trộn sở hữu chút muối rồi cho vào xửng hấp khoảng 25-30 phút cho xôi chín mềm, thêm bột cốt dừa hoặc nước cốt dừa và xới đều xôi, hấp thêm 2-3 phút nữa là tắt bếp.
Bước 4
Trải một miếng màng bọc thực phẩm ra bàn, múc xôi cho lên tấm màng bọc và dùng thìa miết đều, dàn mỏng miếng xôi rồi đặt đùi gà vào giữa, gói lại cho chặt rồi túa màng bọc thực phẩm ra.
Bước 5
Đặt chảo dầu lên bếp đun cho dầu hot sau Đó bạn cho đùi gà bó xôi vào chiên, vừa rán vừa múc dầu tưới lên xôi, cừu cho tới khi lớp xôi chuyển màu vàng giòn là mang thể vớt ra để ráo dầu.
lúc ăn bạn tiêu dùng kéo cắt lớp xôi ra thành các miếng vừa ăn, chấm cùng tương ớt.
Đùi gà bó xôi - khiến cực dễ mà ăn lại rất ngon - Ảnh 6.
Món đùi gà bó xôi sở hữu lớp vỏ ngoài giòn giòn, giết mổ bên trong mềm ngọt, nóng hổi, thơm lừng khôn cùng hấp dẫn, hạ gục bạn ngay từ các miếng trước hết.
Bạn có thể tham khảo chi tiết: *[replacer_a]*
Chúc bạn ngon miệng!

----------

